# Repainted By A Expert?



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Who's this guy kidding?

Surely defacing classic watches like this should be illegal! I keep coming across a certain seller on eBay and every single watch is overpriced and ruined, it makes me so sad. Cherish those original dials they'll be worth a mint at the rate this guy is going.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Totally agree. Really don't know how they can say "expertly repainted" when they are absolutely terrible.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

at least there are no spelling mistakes...


----------



## Rod Stunt (Mar 1, 2013)

man it's such a stupid, ugly, pointless, costly thing to do


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh dear, Oh dear, Oh dear! :stop:  :wallbash:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

at least its black , which is good going compared to most of the crap stuff coming from india


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Tipex lume?


----------

